# Lava Lamps



## Themanwithnoname (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone know what kind of light is in a lava lamp? im just guessing a heat bulb


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 11, 2005)

No idea.
Were you thinking of growing pot with a lava lamp?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Dec 11, 2005)

the thought did cross my mind because it seemed like a powerful bulb and it had a odd shape but i found out its just a regualr apliance bulb so ill just be using it for the lava lamp..


----------



## hardrockstoner (Dec 11, 2005)

My friend grew with a lava lamp once, didn't work out that great.  The bulb would burn the leaves.


----------

